

Snowden 'dead man walking,' says Oliver North - yiedyie
http://www.waff.com/story/23857069/snowden-dead-man-walking-says-oliver-north

======
transfire
Blather. The Russian's are going to cyber-attack Obamacare with info from
Snowden? What a bunch of fear-monger spew. Ollie, you have a ridiculously
paranoid world view --which is probably why it was so easy for them to make
you the fall guy for committing treason. By the way, remind me again why you
and you compadres weren't hanged for that?

